

Ask HN: Do any technology companies provide standing desks for their employees? - GigabyteCoin

Why or why not?
======
cweiss
For what it's worth, most generic budget cube work surfaces are essentially
adjustable shelves. With a little effort, you can unscrew the surface, move
the shelf brackets up a few notches, and screw the desk surface back on. I've
done that at my work place. We're a little 'loose' on that sort of thing, so
permission wasn't required. I just went and did it one evening. It was more
about social acceptance than actual policy.

------
WimLeers
You get them at Facebook if you're a full-time employee — and possibly only
after a few months or so.

I was an intern there so I didn't have one, but a colleague and my manager
used standing desks, probably as per the advice of Facebook's ergo(nomics)
team. Those desks could also be lowered to regular desks at the touch of a
button.

------
kellyreid
I know crystalcommerce.com does. They're an ecommerce portal for gaming
industry sellers.

------
fleclerc
Check this awesome (and cheap) design: [http://iamnotaprogrammer.com/Ikea-
Standing-desk-for-22-dolla...](http://iamnotaprogrammer.com/Ikea-Standing-
desk-for-22-dollars.html)

------
GigabyteCoin
I'll take that as a no in general (I assume more people would have responded
if they knew of any), thanks for the responses though guys!

------
monty_singh
I believe you can get a standing desk for your cube at Intel. I remember
seeing quite a few of them.

~~~
caw
The older Intel cubes allow the desks to be affixed in the standing position.
The newer style cubes have sit/stand desks.

